# Round 3 - ClubStogie BOMBING RAID (Pic)



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Well, the madness continues on the once mighty, now devistated Triple F.......:r

Actually I am overwhelmed by the love.

Here's what arrived today!

*Hit by Snkbyt, ahc4353 and Aladdin Sane.*

Pure crazyness I'm telling ya.

Thanks soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much everyone!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Dude!!! You are gonna have to move!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r:r Rnd 3 this was and is a fun watch.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Two Werds.....

MARCH MADNESS

It ain't just for basketball anymore.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

It's like the never-ending cigar bomb!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

HK3 is right :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad you approve.

Hey Scott, are you in the big raffle? Nice size cooler you might be interested in. That is, if you can spare a 5er for the ticket? 
:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss

All the best,
Al


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

What's in that round cannister thingy?
Is that a travel humi?
I'm confffused.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice!!!! Only about 10 more to go :ss

You should start smoking 1 or 2 a day. You might finish them off this week :r


Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Nice!!!! Only about 10 more to go :ss
> 
> You should start smoking 1 or 2 a day. You might finish them off this week :r
> 
> Ron


:r one or two boxes?


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn, I am in awe with this whole combo of posts. Contrats to everyone that pulled this off!!! Nice cluster bomb!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Nice!!!! Only about 10 more to go :ss
> 
> You should start smoking 1 or 2 a day. You might finish them off this week :r
> 
> Ron


Don't know about that Ron...... I think there is only 2 left.....at least from what I can calculate (I'm trying to keep track so I know how many pictures I need to order).

I am thrilled at how many have already replied......
Really I am way HAPPY


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> What's in that round cannister thingy?
> Is that a travel humi?
> I'm confffused.


No need to be confffused.....you were right it is a beautiful MaxBenjamin Travel Humidor:

http://www.maxbenjamin.com/online_store.php

Can't wait to use it as I go on my next trip ......to my neighor's :r


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

So did you have that sick weird feeling of excitement and dread when you went to your mail box today? When I was "educated" by Texas and Florida, I was just about scared to open my PO Box for a few days. Not to mention show my face around the Jungle, but of course I talked ALOT of smack during the war. You got beat up just for being a nice guy.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> So did you have that sick weird feeling of excitement and dread when you went to your mail box today? When I was "educated" by Texas and Florida, I was just about scared to open my PO Box for a few days. Not to mention show my face around the Jungle, but of course I talked ALOT of smack during the war. You got beat up just for being a nice guy.


I did have that weird feeling today......and I guess I'll have it for tomorrow too...... Weird but GOOD


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Pure crazyness is right :r

:mn
:chk
:mn
:chk


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

And the hits keep on coming, enjoy it Scott you deserve it.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

TimButz2 said:


> And the hits keep on coming, enjoy it Scott you deserve it.


Thanks!! Really!! Don't know how I deserve it........but I am eternally grateful!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW!!!!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Scott... what does your family think about all of this? Mine would freak out! :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey Scott... what does your family think about all of this? Mine would freak out! :ss


Well, my wife is amazed and the rest of my family is astounded as well. I married into a big family, my wife has 11 in the fam and two have passed, so I have lots of fam not including nieces and nephews out the wazooooo. They are all soooooooooo happy for me.

I think, they really don't understand this strange gifting thing we do call bombing. You gotta admit - it is a little out of the ordinary. And then, to initiate a group bombardment.....well, it just makes one speechless.

 :ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Scott - there should be 1 picture of the total damage!! That would be AWESOME!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Scott - there should be 1 picture of the total damage!! That would be AWESOME!!


I'll see what I can do. I've thought of it but......................well let me see what happens. There are still a few left who haven't slapped me yet.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Waiting on Round 4


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Waiting on Round 4


Whew......Don't know if I can take anymore.

It appears as though we may be just about done. There are 2 that have been lost in the mail or something to that nature, but other than thoise I think we're done!

Thanks guys. Really. I am eternally grateful and am enjoying the cigars on a daily basis. I am completely overwhelmed.

** * * * THANK YOU * * * **
** * * * THANK YOU * * * * *
** * * * THANK YOU * * * **


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> Whew......Don't know if I can take anymore.
> 
> It appears as though we may be just about done. There are 2 that have been lost in the mail or something to that nature, but other than thoise I think we're done!
> 
> ...


This was great!!!! I think we should do it again :r!!!!!!! J/K There is one more in flight,

Ron


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> This was great!!!! I think we should do it again :r!!!!!!! J/K There is one more in flight


Haven't you instigated enough? :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Haven't you instigated enough? :r


Ummm...........NOPE :r

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Ummm...........NOPE :r
> 
> Ron


:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Ummm...........NOPE :r
> 
> Ron


Ur always tryin to start smoethin. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Haven't you instigated enough? :r


It's what Ron does best.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

All I hear is Blah, Blah, Blah

:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> All I hear is Blah, Blah, Blah
> 
> :ss


:r:r:tpd::r:mn


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Scott - there should be 1 picture of the total damage!! That would be AWESOME!!


Yeah, I am having trouble  keeping up with multi-thread bomb reveal. 

Perhaps you can get one of the kind mods to merge these all together.

*ClubStogie BOMBING RAID -UNCLE! UNCLE!*

*Assisination PICS - 20 Men That Ride Like 100*

*Round 2 - Club Stogie BOMBING RAID*

*Round 3 - ClubStogie BOMBING RAID (Pic)
*

Unless they are merged you are going to end up with about 4 more :r

Just a thought to congeal the legend that is* 20 Men That Ride Like 100....The Attack On FishForFree*....

Just keep breathing and you will get through this.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Just a thought to congeal the legend that is* 20 Men That Ride Like 100....The Attack On FishForFree*....


I think one of the coolest things about this whole deal is that The 20 Men That Ride Like 100 turned out to be 39 guys.
That pretty much says it all about this place. We're math challenged.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Just keep breathing and you will get through this.


I LOVE IT!!! :tu:ss:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Of all things, my package and Ron's are two of the few Scott hasn't received.
I think some of the boys at the PO in Tampa are sitting on the dock havin a smoke at Scott's expense.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> Well, the madness continues on the once mighty, now devistated Triple F.......:r
> 
> Actually I am overwhelmed by the love.
> 
> ...


enjoy............3 outa 6 sticks have some age to'em (10yrs)


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> I think one of the coolest things about this whole deal is that The 20 Men That Ride Like 100 turned out to be 39 guys.
> That pretty much says it all about this place. We're math challenged.


Goosh Golly theres that math thing again does that mean we get to do it again


----------

